
Reverse Engineering for Beginners - iuguy
http://beginners.re/#lite
======
0xmohit
Prior comments may be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=beginners.re)

------
xvilka
I'd recommend also radare2 book[1] and radare2 explorations book[2] for
learning how to reverse using radare2 framework/toolset.

[1]
[https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/introduction/...](https://radare.gitbooks.io/radare2book/content/introduction/overview.html)

[2]
[https://monosource.gitbooks.io/radare2-explorations/content/...](https://monosource.gitbooks.io/radare2-explorations/content/intro/basics.html)

------
kriro
Direct link to the github repo since the author seeks translators/all sorts of
help and it's probably easiest to use a pull request:
[https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-
beginners](https://github.com/dennis714/RE-for-beginners)

------
b3h3moth
A great course with a lot of materials is "Modern Binary Exploitation"[1],
also available on github[2].

[1] [http://security.cs.rpi.edu/courses/binexp-
spring2015/](http://security.cs.rpi.edu/courses/binexp-spring2015/)

[2] [https://github.com/RPISEC/MBE](https://github.com/RPISEC/MBE)

------
curiousssly
Any comments on the book? As quite time investment in so many pages. Anything
better for Linux Reverse Engineering ?

~~~
mpeg
It's a big book, so have only skimmed through, but it seems very good, well
researched and useful.

Most of the book is applicable regardless of what the OS is, as it seems to
teach you the fundamentals of reading ASM and recognising code patterns in
binaries. It even has a full chapter in OS-specific reversing.

------
RankingMember
I really like that you don't jump too quickly into the denser stuff without
defining things (e.g. pointers) along the way.

------
jordiburgos
1000 pages !!! That's too much for learning. Maybe to use as a guide.

------
superice
Looks very interesting, I will definitely read this. Is there an epub version
of this anywhere?

Perhaps this is a bit off topic, but why do so many people prefer PDF to Epub,
even though Epub seems so much more superior with features like text zoom?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
PDFs are exact representations of the page as the author intended, EPUBs are
not. I generally find PDF far superior for nonfiction because it often has
diagrams, pop out sections, etc. EPUB is fine for novels.

~~~
tokenizerrr
PDFs don't really work on my kindle.

~~~
freehunter
A lot of people don't like reading technical material on e-readers where the
structure of the content can be manipulated and diagrams altered, so they
prefer PDFs to keep that formatting intact.

~~~
pjmlp
I think the biggest problem is why ereaders don't have proper support for PDF.

At least I am yet to find one that can handle PDFs as easy as epub/mobi.

Somehow I suspect it is related with royalties to Adobe.

~~~
aurora72
Well iPad - iBooks have a proper PDF support isn't that enough?

~~~
pjmlp
No, because it isn't e-ink.

Reading standard screens is impossible in full daylight and also leads to sore
eyes.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
That may have been true five years ago, but it isn't really true today. It's
been a really long time since I've had to cover my phone to read something on
it, or needed to go inside. Screens have definitely gotten better in the
"reading in the daylight" category. But E-Ink hasn't gotten much better in the
"reading in the dark" category.

